# Husband and wife both soon to be unemployed



## darbycogs (8 Jul 2011)

my wife and i will both be made unemployed by the end of the month we were just wondering what our social welfare allowances will be and if we are intilted to any other benifits . we have 2 children .


----------



## elcato (8 Jul 2011)

More info needed
How long have you being working ?
Were you self employed ?
Do you have savings (if you are to be means tested)?

Make sure you sign on the day after you finish. You will be only paid from the day you first signed on. Bring your p45, passport/ID with you. Even if you do not get your p45 immediately make sure you sign on.

BTW - I updated your title. Please be more concise in future as it helps to get better responses.


----------



## Guest105 (8 Jul 2011)

It is tough both of you losing your jobs, I hope you will be lucky and be able to find something suitable soon.

If you have a mortgage you may be able to qualify for mortgage interest relief.  Also you may qualify fora  medical card and back to school allowance if you have children over the age of 2. 

Once you have been unemployed for a couple of months you may be entitled to reclaim tax paid from Revenue.  This is a very helpful website 


Also have a look at the government website  www.welfare.ie


----------

